# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Gal >  Wat zijn de syptomen van gallekkage?

## tutte

hallo

Ik heb sins nu een half jaar mijn galblaas kwijt en ik krijg steeds meer pijn in mijn rechter boven zij 

Soms is het gewoon dat ik de galleiders voel kloppen in mijn lichaam en het zijn scheuten van pijn dan is het weer weg en dan komt het weer ik word er helemaal gek van wat moet ik doen 

Wie kan mij wat vertellen daar over

Groetjes natasja

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo natasja,

Vervelend zeg dat je nog zo'n pijn hebt nadat je galblaas verwijderd is  :Frown: 
Ik heb wel even voor je verder gekeken en er zijn meer leden op deze site die na de operatie veel pijn hadden wat kwam door gallekkage en andere complicaties zoals buikvliesontsteking...
Je kunt meer lezen op;
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=5198
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=469
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=9841
* http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=244
Klachten zijn veelal pijn in rechterzij, sommigen worden erg ziek.
Ik zou ermee naar de huisarts gaan en vragen om een echo en verder onderzoek!
Heel veel sterkte en succes!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

